# The BEST body butters!!



## blondegirl (Oct 23, 2009)

body butters!
My favourites right now are-
pure fiji pineapple
body shop coconut
bath and body works exotic coconut
whenever i wear body butter i always always always get comments on how good i smell.....i never get these comments when i wear my expensive perfumes!!
and body butter smell lasts for ages!!
so whats your favourite?


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 23, 2009)

I love the smell of Body Shops Coconut body butter but it doesn't moisturize well. I don't know if this counts as a body butter, but I think Gold Bonds Shea Butter lotion is the best body cream/lotion/butter I have ever used.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 23, 2009)

Sephora's coconut cream body butter


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 23, 2009)

i am from australia and i have bath and body works sent from US ebay. anyway does anyone know any beautiful scented body butters from this company? i use the exotic coconut at the moment


----------



## makeba (Nov 3, 2009)

i love shea butter, coconut butter and avocado butters for my skin. these work best for my dry skin.


----------



## blondie711 (Nov 3, 2009)

I know it's not really a body butter.. but the new Vasilene Sheer Infusion lotion is the bomb! Keeps my alligator legs moisturized all day. I have used some pretty pricey lotions in my day & this beats them all. I use the botanical scent one, smells so clean. I have everybody I know using it now. (Cheapest at Target & Walmart)


----------



## Navessa (Nov 17, 2009)

i know bathlife.net (etsy) will ship worldwide.
I LOVE her butters!!


----------



## Odette1303 (Nov 17, 2009)

Definitely The Body Shop's Shea Butter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not a fan of the smell, but it moisturizes so well (I have very, very dry skin).


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 17, 2009)

My mom's homemade, all-natural shea butter *cough*


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 17, 2009)

soap and glory body butter


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Nov 17, 2009)

The best body butters? The edible kind!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahem. But I LOVE the Victoria's Secret body butters. My favourite scents at the moment are Love Spell and Sweet Romance. I don't even know how to describe the texture of these... it's like whipped cream mixed with clouds haha


----------



## Tasha-Kala (Nov 22, 2009)

Huh...I'm The Body Shop's Cocoa butter No.1 fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I stock them at home and have tens of pots around like a true addict hahaha


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2009)

lavanilla pure vanilla body cream. the scent is a little strong, but it smells delicious and it moisturizes like a dream.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Navessa* 

 
_i know bathlife.net (etsy) will ship worldwide.
I LOVE her butters!!_

 
Her products look lovely! Which scents are you favorite? Do you find the butters last a long time?


----------



## lindas1983 (Nov 23, 2009)

I love the philosophy grace body butters, they are quite pricey over here in the the uk but they work wonders on my dry flakey skin.  Its a very thick body butter but on my skin it sinks in easily leaving no greasy residue.


----------



## thekatalyst (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondegirl* 

 
_i am from australia and i have bath and body works sent from US ebay. anyway does anyone know any beautiful scented body butters from this company? i use the exotic coconut at the moment_

 
I love bath and body works! I wouldn't say they are the best body product store around, but the deals that you can get in the states pretty much year round keep me addicted!

My favorite scent of all time from there is Coconut Verbena Lime. Warm Vanilla Sugar comes in at a close second. They have a new scent that I tried recently called Twilight Woods, that I'm not sure if they make in body butters, but is worth a shot to look, because it smells really amazing.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 1, 2010)

^I LOVVVEEEEE The Body Shops Wild Cherry body butter. It smells so yummy and makes me skin feel so soft and smooth. I also love Madagascar Vanilla by an Aussie brand called Sohum. It's seriously delicious smelling and great in my hair too. Oh and Korres makes amazing butters too! Mmmmm Guava


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 2, 2010)

burt's bees cocoa butter and macadamia nut, yum!
also, sephora vanilla cupcake; i like to pair this with aquolina pink sugar.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 2, 2010)

I really like the Korres body butters.  Gorgeous smells and moisturise very well.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 6, 2010)

I LOVE body butters from The Body Shop! I use one of them daily.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 6, 2010)

LaVanila and Korres have the best body butters.  They're the only ones that have truly helped my dry skin.  The body shop ones just seem to sit on top and won't absorb in.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_LaVanila and Korres have the best body butters. They're the only ones that have truly helped my dry skin. The body shop ones just seem to sit on top and won't absorb in._

 
Oh ... I have very dry skin on my legs during winter and after taking a shower they really moisturize my skin


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 6, 2010)

I like the Vanilla scented one from VS and the Cocoa butter from the Body Shop. It seems like i gotta try Korres though. Not even sure if I can find that in Canada


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

TBS Mango! So tasty. I used to love Satsuma but the fragrance actually makes me feel sick when I smell it now. It got too strong!


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Tasty in the fact that it smells tasty lol... not that it literally is hahaha.


----------



## loriblu (May 10, 2010)

The body shop coconut body butter for dry skin!!


----------



## ruthless (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondegirl* 

 
_body butters!
My favourites right now are-
pure fiji pineapple
body shop coconut
bath and body works exotic coconut
whenever i wear body butter i always always always get comments on how good i smell.....i never get these comments when i wear my expensive perfumes!!
and body butter smell lasts for ages!!
so whats your favourite?_

 

I'm in love with the Olive body butter from Body shop


----------

